# 1965 Murray’s tricycle



## Tibunger (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello! Im brand new to this forum and I am trying to restore my 65 Murray two step trike that belonged to my mom when she was 2. She rode it, my siblings and I rode it when we were toddlers, and now my kids have been using it so it is pretty special to all of us. It is in pretty good shape other than it needs a front wheel assembly (just the rubber really) and pedals. I just got done stripping it and painting it (3 yo chose the color, I’ll go back to the original red color when he’s done with it) I think I found pedals that will work and if not I’m going to have my brother 3D print some for me, but while I am looking for a replacement wheel assembly I was thinking I could fill my wheel with something so my kids can still ride it in the meantime until I find one. Has anyone done this? What should I use?


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 19, 2019)

Looks like you need a 12x1.75 front tire. You could check ebay or put a wanted post on the CABE in the classifieds section. The rear tires look pretty good as is with plenty of tread left. I see a lot of those pedals on ebay also.

Dave


----------

